# anyone else huntin



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I'm sittin on the deer stand, and I am watching 2 does, and I got bored, so who else is hunting this morning???


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I would of had taken out the Brittany but its getting cold so I got to bring the wood in for the winter. Today highs in the 40's.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Be out Weds & Thurs......


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Leaving Friday night!


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

been doin some goose and duck hunting now for awhile, deer season starts here tomorrow so it's almost time to hang up the 10 gauge and trade it in for the 30-06.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

passed on moose hunting this year, we didnt get any tags so it wasnt in my best interest to drive 8 hours north in hopes of getting a calf and a half dozen roughed grouse. I hope to get out for deer with the crossbow, I only drive 20 minutes for them.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I will be out sat. morning slaying deer. Got everything done that was left to do today.


----------



## Mr Ed (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hunting*

Been out every weekend since Our thanksgiving no luck yet for moose Deer opens Monday for 2 weeks with rifle Not much deer sign in my bush but that is normal they usually dont start coming to our area until we get a few snow falls. really sucks that the season opens on the 1st of nov this year when it opens later we tend to do better

Ed up in the great white north


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Game cam did not work......and it's brand new....but Stealth Cam gave me a RA and no questions asked for a replacement!!

Awesome service!

Guess I'll have to hunt the old fashioned way......look for sign. Can someone tell me how our ancestors did it? :thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Had several rounds with stealth cam....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Had several rounds with stealth cam....


In a good or bad way?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> In a good or bad way?


Bad, lots of faulty cameras. Sensor issue, etc. Finally got 2 that worked, they did ok for two seasons then they were toast.

When I can afford to run them again, I'll be making another choice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

cuddy baks ftw


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree, my Outfitter buddy runs a few dozen of them....


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Bad, lots of faulty cameras. Sensor issue, etc. Finally got 2 that worked, they did ok for two seasons then they were toast.
> 
> When I can afford to run them again, I'll be making another choice.


Got 4 in December, never used them til now and one bad (new), so I guess we will see!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I only got out a couple of times (archery) but seen a nice 8 point last sat. but just out of range in the thick stuff five yards closer and i would have gotten a shot. Hard too find time between kids and work but the deer are starting to rut good now.You guys dont need cameras just go out and look around for scrapes , rubs and so on i beleve in useing them just my .02 cents .


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Got 4 in December, never used them til now and one bad (new), so I guess we will see!!


I'm sure alot of bugs have been worked out. I got them for price point, we (hunting camp) as a group bought like 5 in total one year.

All were sent back at least once, we did end up with a few that worked like a charm for a few seasons.

Lemme know how they do.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

60 dolla wildview ftw...it was on sale one day at the pro shop. Picked it up about four years ago, works good enough for us.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sitting in my stand right now!

Carrots I put out last week all gone and half the apples I put out last night too! Might see some action soon.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

whats the update? dead critter?


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

My dad killed a nine point last night. Pretty good size for around here.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i got a fatass doe yesterday


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Brother passed over a good eatin' 4 pointer......I passed over a porcupine


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

F'n rain!

Doesn't even feel like something will come out. Has anyone ever seen a deer on a windy, rainy day?


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

shot a cow elk in colorado about 700# in oct.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Lotsa times K..... Hang in there, if not, Stillhunt. The rain quitens your steps, and the wind confuses em... Killed several that way. Slow calculated steps. Stop. watch. Listen, Repeat

I have covered as few as 50 yards in an hour, you will be suprised.


congrats on the Elk!


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks! elk meat is so good I had to put a lock on the freezer 
to keep me out!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully getting him this week!!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

shot 2 does yesterday. gonna try to go get some more tonite


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

man yall are making me want to hunt so bad. I cant go for another 2 weeks. Got a ride this weekend and a wedding next


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> F'n rain!
> 
> Doesn't even feel like something will come out. Has anyone ever seen a deer on a windy, rainy day?


 KILLED 4 DEER LAST YEAR ON THE WORST RAINY DAYS!! SITTING IN A BOX STAND AND THEY CAME OUT IN A DOWNPOUR! ONLY THING THAT REALLY SUCKED WAS HAVING TO DRAG THEM OUT DURING THE SAME HEAVY RAIN!! LOL :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

2 more days and the bow goes in the closet for a few weeks, Slingin' lead


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

saw 3 does and a spike, going back in the morning, thinking bout shooting one of the does if i see one


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice cold crisp morning in some noisy woods. Every squirrel and bird in the leaves sounds like 300lb 20 pointer! Just had two run by and waiting whatever is chasing them to come by!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Done my part to control the Doe population Still waiting for Buckzilla.... Had the safety clicked off on a mid 120's 8 pointer, then passed.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody hunting in mississippi? just wondering because I heard they are chasing doe all day long around here. I will be headed to the woods tomorrow afternoon and this weekend forsure.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Doe came at dark....and I knew he was lurking somewhere watching her, but I waited til I couldn't even see her at my apples, and she scared the ***** out of me coming down the ladder!! I though she had left with all the noise I was making packing up!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a sweet one with my bow and my buddy did the same! Kansas is the ****!







Gross 149" 16pt







gross 137" 9pt Y'all really need to get to Kansas!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Both are very nice!!

I my brothers stand this am. He abandoned us to hunt another area with a buddy of his. Gonna try and take down the 4pt he passed over on the first day (and if the 8 comes by, he might be dinner too!).

Only one week left, so not that choosy anymore!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

me and my cousin both killed one, they are the biggest i have ever killed... his is a 10 pt. and mine is a 9 pt.







his







mine


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I lived in Kansas for 16 years. Deer is the ONLY reason I'd ever go back.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the people seemed to be very down to earth, real and simple! unlike other places


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

They also had some pretty good pot in the 70's


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

my dad and i took a 7pt thanksgiving day.

he hit it running towards him and i shot it in the back of the neck to put it down. 

i havent seen squat for decent bux during gun season. i saw a few good 8pt's and a few larger during bow but couldnt seal the deal... 

pretty crappy season this year... too many guys slaughtering young deer around here...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

same with florida everyone sees antlers and it is down....i however have let 2 7pts and a 8 basket racket walk right by me....no need to shoot something that is young and has alot of potential but i have came to realize i wont see much around here due to so many people shooting but alteast i know where my standards are


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> the people seemed to be very down to earth, real and simple! unlike other places


Your own little Canada...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Last call!

Season ends tonight!

Next week the fun starts and the hound will earn her keep!


----------



## 150xlt (Mar 28, 2010)

I have hunted my *** off this year. During bow season i hunted 3-4 nights a week and usually all day on the weekend. I killed a doe during bow season just to calm my ich. I took a huge gamble opening day of gun season and moved my stand at 10 that morning. It ended up paying off i never had so many deer walk within 5ft of my stand in my life. I ended up taking a really nice 9 point the 3rd day of firearm season. Now that i got a buck I think im going to break the bow back out and thin out some doe's. I really enjoy using a bow its so much more of a challenge. I honestly doubt i even pick up a gun next year.

One of the little guys that played under my stand. This one actually brushed against the ladder of me stand.










Here is what came along at the last few minutes of daylight. He was a main frame 8 with a split brow tine. I pretty much had 10lb of stuff in a 5lb bad. I had my brute, ramps and then my buck all in the the back of my short bed f150


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

just got back saw 3 does and a few spikes, but nothing big.... gonna go back this evening


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb257/tim_oquinn/38005a2b.jpg

So it's not that big, but it will put meat in the freezer..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Better than what i got.......a cold!!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

50 yds w/ my .270wsm - massive exit hole.

my 1st coyote. i was deer hunting and started walking... she walked right out in front of me..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> 50 yds w/ my .270wsm - massive exit hole.
> 
> my 1st coyote. i was deer hunting and started walking... she walked right out in front of me..


Nice job.

If i had a trophy buck and one of those in the same shot, I'd drop the coyote first....f'n hate them.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> YouTube - Horseshoe Hill Ranch Outfitter Kansas Whitetail


After I left here during bow season, one of the guys that came for rifle season murdered this beast! 216 7/8!


----------

